# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Angels



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi all - heres a pic of my angels taken with my new canon digital camera.

http://www.pbase.com/image/18532873


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi all - heres a pic of my angels taken with my new canon digital camera.

http://www.pbase.com/image/18532873


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice picture!!

Your angels look very healthy. Did they spawn already?

Sven


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Very lovely! There's nothing more beautiful than wild types. They have the look of Peruvians, without the spots.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks Guys - Yes Sven, they have just spawned!!! How can you tell? Unfortunately, I didn't have another tank to move the fertilised eggs to and the parents ate all the wrigglers just after they hatched









I have now given them to a friend so I hope he looks after them!

Rob


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

Those are some gorgeous Silvers! I've been looking for exactly those kind and have had zero luck. They're perfect, though. Red eye, solid stripes, silver bodies, brown/gold head. Irridescent blue ventral fins. They remind me of the Angels that used to be printed on the Whisper Power Filter boxes when I was a kid.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks Sam - I raised them from babies but your making me wish I hadn'g given them away now









rob


----------

